# Hidroacanthoma Simplex ICD-9 code



## fuga (Apr 28, 2008)

Hi - I'm looking for a diagnosis for this disease.  I know it's a neoplasm but that's as far as I get on my own.  Is there anyone who might be able to lend a hand or a code?

Thanks,


----------



## Erica1217 (Apr 28, 2008)

I tried to google it... it's definitely a neoplasm of the skin... I just can't figure out for sure if it's malignant or benign... I think benign, but can you ask your doctor?

Sorry  

Please let me know what you find out because now I'm curious!

 Erica


----------



## Susan (Apr 28, 2008)

Here is the definition I found per Dorlands Medical Dictionary

"Slightly raised keratotic lesion sometimes described as the intraepidermal counterpart of an eccrine poroma" 

"Eccrine Poroma is a benign tumor arising from the intraepidermal portion of the eccrine sweat duct, often on the palm or sole."

Both are quotes from the Dorlands Dictionary.

Good Luck!


----------

